# Localização da estação meteorológica do Sabugal



## DRC (1 Nov 2010 às 13:53)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde se situa a estação meteorológica do IM no Sabugal (Martim Rei)?

Deixo aqui um mapa da freguesia do Sabugal, alguém sabe identificar a localização da estação?


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 13:35)

Ninguém sabe?


----------



## jmbneto (11 Mai 2014 às 16:05)

Martim Rei. Julgo que no matadouro ou onde se faz a feira do gado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2014 às 17:00)

Em tempos procurei a estação e nada.
Em Martim Rei, junto á colonia agrícola existe uma estação meteorológica, mas pertente à DRAP.

Link:http://aps.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/forms/html/regmeteo/agrometereologia.html

Cheguei a pensar que era a mesma, mas claro que não.


----------

